# Grandma's Biscuit Recipe



## granny smith (Jan 31, 2011)

This recipe is probably about 100 years old, but the self-rising flour is a more modern addition. That's probably only about 60 years old or so.

*Grandma's Biscuits*

4 cups self-rising flour (good southern brand such as White Lily, Martha White, or Hudson Cream)
1/3 cup lard
1/2 t. baking soda
buttermilk mixed with an equal amount of water

Mix flour with baking soda, then work the shortening into the flour mixture until it resembles meal. Make a well in the center and add some buttermilk/water. Mix. Add more buttermilk/water until you have a soft dough. Turn out onto floured board and knead a bit (around 15 seconds). Roll out to about 1/2" thick and cut into circles. I use a glass for this. Gather trimmings and reroll until you've used all the dough.

Place circles in greased 9"X13" pan, with sides touching. Bake at 450-500 degrees, in top 1/3 of the oven, until nicely browned.


----------



## dansskillet (Jan 4, 2011)

Sounds good. Thanks for the recipe.


----------

